# Tahoe



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

ALL trips are good.....


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

209Cali said:


> Is amazing!!
> 
> I stayed at the Montbleu casino / hotel, it's super cheap to stay there too if you knw someone who's a member.


We stayed there in 2007 after the now out-of-business (good f*cking riddance) hotel owned by MFM threatened to shit on our vacation. (my review of "The Block" whatever that's worth now they're out of business) Called up Montbleu & they got us two rooms, real nice for a real decent price. free drinks at casino tables is a bonus. one night my friend stayed up till 7am drinking red bull & vodka, he won $700 on blackjack and kept playing, then lost it all. I ended up at that 24-hour restaurant they have there, me and a buddy, and we ordered the entire appetizer menu. I didn't remember doing it until he told me about it the next afternoon. Mini-tacos, nachos, buffalo wings, fucking potato skins, i don't know what else we got but it was awesome.


209Cali said:


> And then there was Cabo Wabo bar / club inside the Harvey's hotel. I've never had so much fun at one place. We showed up pretty keyed from a few rounds of BP inside our room and no one was dancing..


we had a good time at that place and scored some free lift ticket vouchers to Heavenly. niiiice.

I want to go back to Tahoe, but there are so many other resorts that I want to hit, and I can only really take one week-long snowboard vacation each year, it's unlikely that I'll live long enough to get back there one day...


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

As a Tahoe local i like to see that you guys had a great time in Tahoe , its a sick place to play in 

The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Indeed it is, I'm seriously debating on moving there. As a local is it just as fun? There's no way all the tourist girls could get old?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

209Cali said:


> Indeed it is, I'm seriously debating on moving there. As a local is it just as fun?


i live in south lake tahoe and i find that a place - large or small - is as fun as you want it to be.

there is plenty of fun to be had here 

alasdair


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Tahoe is always a good time! I'll be there from the 27th-31st.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

We are rollin in the end of Feb.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone ever been to club vex? I think it's inside the harvey's? i'm not sure but i've heard good things? is it tight?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah we went there one night when we were in Tahoe. I remember waiting in a decent-sized line before we could get in and we got there early... drinks were expensive, but very strong. Had a good time there.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll be in south lake tahoe feb 11-15. I'll be hitting up heavenly, i hope they get dumped few days before


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Man I have to say there is NO PLACE in the world like Tahoe . And that is coming from someone who travels a lot . Heavenly is a great great mountain . The entire town is like an ole fashion christmas day EVERYTIME IT SNOWS !! If they get as much snow when you go as they have been lately . You should be in for a real treat !! . Dont forget to take tons of pics to show everyone on here !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

209Cali said:


> anyone ever been to club vex? I think it's inside the harvey's? i'm not sure but i've heard good things? is it tight?


vex is in harrah's hotel. the best thing to do is to go early to avoid the line and get a bracelet. thne head out somewhere else until much later when the club hots up.

my experience is not of expensive drinks but i am local and really only go on thursdays when it was dollar drinks. i have not been for a while so i'm not sure that still applies. the thing i most remember is that the music would be ok then it would get in a groove for about 15 minutes then the dj would empty the dancefloor by dropping some crap tune, then the pattern would start all over again...

alasdair


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> vex is in harrah's hotel. the best thing to do is to go early to avoid the line and get a bracelet. thne head out somewhere else until much later when the club hots up.
> 
> my experience is not of expensive drinks but i am local and really only go on thursdays when it was dollar drinks. i have not been for a while so i'm not sure that still applies. the thing i most remember is that the music would be ok then it would get in a groove for about 15 minutes then the dj would empty the dancefloor by dropping some crap tune, then the pattern would start all over again...
> 
> alasdair



Last time we were in Tahoe we hit up Mc P's...that was a badass place to hang out. 

Where is a good place to really party? Montbleu?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

we stayed at Mont Bleu. Good times, what I can remember, but I think we only partied there one night of four nights we were there...


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> vex is in harrah's hotel. the best thing to do is to go early to avoid the line and get a bracelet. thne head out somewhere else until much later when the club hots up.
> 
> *my experience is not of expensive drinks but i am local and really only go on thursdays when it was dollar drinks. i have not been for a while so i'm not sure that still applies. *the thing i most remember is that the music would be ok then it would get in a groove for about 15 minutes then the dj would empty the dancefloor by dropping some crap tune, then the pattern would start all over again...
> 
> alasdair


Unfortunately not anymore. My bro is a bartender at Vex and he told me they are only open on Fri/Sat now and that Blu and Opal @ Montbleu took a TON of the local business. All kinds of corporate drama w/ management at Vex I guess, he said that by taking away the local deals and locals night, Vex management basically handed Montbleu tens of thousands of dollars in weekly biz...


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

My first trip out west was to Tahoe. Nothing like putting a bunch of borderline alcoholic gambling junkies that like to ski/snowboard in a place where they can enjoy all their vices. Lots of good memories there, but the one that stands out is one night we decided to break away from the casino area and hit up some local bar. We found our way to some hole in the wall on the CA side....decent crowd but nothing too stuffy. We run into the hostess we had at the sushi place earlier that night there drinking with friends. About 30 minutes later, that same hostess is laying on the bar topless with her friends licking whipped cream and booze off her boobs. We got pics. Good times!


----------



## fsufanj17 (Jan 25, 2010)

209Cali said:


> Indeed it is, I'm seriously debating on moving there. As a local is it just as fun? There's no way all the tourist girls could get old?


I hope so, I put a transfer at work to be relocated from Detroit to Tahoe area!!



Graphic Nature said:


> We are rollin in the end of Feb.


I have fam that lives in Reno, I try to make it out there as often as possible.. went the 3-8 this month (Jan) and already going back March 3-8th. I love it out there.. I think ill have alot more fun when I move because Ill have my quad and snowmobile with me then!

-Whats the best bar out there for picking up strays?


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

where is a good place on south lake to rent snowmobiles?


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

Graphic Nature said:


> where is a good place on south lake to rent snowmobiles?


Lake Tahoe Adventures



Snowboard Skateboard Wall Mounted Indoor Rack


----------



## sunpark570 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Ride around Alpine Meadows*

Going to be there before a business trip in Silicon Val on March 12, 13, and half-day 14 - found dirt cheap bed ($25/night) at Tinker's Lodge hostel in Truckee, and now have to pick my spot. 

Have read about Alpine Meadows and was thinking that would be it... but... I'm a total East Coast snowboarder, very interested in getting the woods I can get, breaking tracks, sidecountry, any adrenaline rushes I can hit that are utterly not-found on the East Coast. And it sounds like Squaw is the real 'snapshot of Tahoe' I might want to get.

I'm tempted to do Squaw too, because the vertical is about 1000 ft higher than Alpine Meadows, but it sounds like the powder's better at Alpine, plus, frankly, I hate crowds and those inexperienced skiers that can just dart in front of you accidentally. 

Since I'll be there on a Sat. and Sun., I'm hoping to get to wherever there will be less dumb crowding.

Also - Sugar Bowl will possibly be my Monday place to ride since I have to return the rental car that afternoon. Thoughts on this? 

Please - anyone - best runs? Awesome hits to try on my board? Unmissable trails ? Anyone want to ride with me on Sat. or Sun?

I'll be alone basically, so I can't do deep woods but love glades, and will take any advice, and especially if you feel the need to steer me towards/away from my mountain choices...


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Good to hear you had a good time.

Just got back today from South Lake.

Cabo Wabo was cool. Good mix of people, drinks, and music. $2 Coronas got me drunk reaaal cheap. The main dance floor is a little tight once it hits midnight, but fun as hell.

And yes. McP's is the sheeeit. Love getting the garlic bread with marinara to start, then the McPhilly cheesesteak. The live bands playing are a good little plus.

As far as mountains? Heavenly is a little touristy on Saturdays. $90 for a lift ticket and 20 minute line waits on a Saturday is a real downer. Kirkwood was such a great mountain without lines and I think we'll focus riding there next trip.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

stevetim said:


> Good to hear you had a good time.
> 
> Just got back today from South Lake.
> 
> ...


I also just came back from Tahoe...we went the weekend of Feb 25th. We stumbled across Cabo Wabo last year for locals night...good cheap fun!!

McP's is a fun kick back place with great live music and good giveaways.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

@sunpark:
Alpine
Homewood
Sugar Bowl, especially if you ride park. You'll have the Switching Yard to yourself on a Monday.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

@Sun,

Good On-ya for pulling a few solo days!!! I'd say stick with just one. At Alpine, you'll probably need two days to really experience the mountain, but that's just my two cents.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

Heavenly's Tamarack lodge at the end of the day (i think 3:30pm - 5:30pm) is pretty friggin awesome too - they crank up some awesome music - awesome DJ - just awesome. 
Going inside to have some drinks, snowboard vids on in the background - and people dancing it up near the DJ area - certainly an awesome experience. (Not to mention - 50% off for season pass holders = nice) =)


----------



## treedodger (Dec 7, 2012)

My friend has a place in tahoe, we've been going there since we were kids. Its always been fun, but got so much funner once we were of age to go drinking! great night life there.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

We have a family friend who practically gives us her house in Tahoe City for two weeks every year. Five minutes from Homewood, and maybe 15-20 to Alpine/Squaw, and easy access up to Sugar Bowl. If 89 to South Lake gets closed because of snow, you at least usually have the option of going 28 to 50. But we don't usually bother with South Lake. We stay for two weeks in the peace and tranquility of Tahoe City, with lots of big mountains right at your doorstep. When we want to go to Kirkwood, we'll either stay at the Lakeside Inn for a night (very boarder friendly, and cheap, with a good casino, cheap 24-hour food, etc), or if the weather is good just make it a day trip.

I grew up in a touristy beach town in Florida, and South Lake reminds me of that. Lots of nasty neon and tourist shops, super busy. If you're into the party scene as much as the riding, then it's a good place, but North Lake has much easier access to more mountains. It's just boring as hell after dark. You have to make your own fun...bring good friends!


----------

